# Aftermarket X Trail bars for Hyper/Safari rails? Biofuels for 2.2D?



## mosty (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi all,

New member here, just purchased my UK 2003 X Trail Sport X and very impressed so far! 

(previous car was a dual cab Hilux 4x4 running on Biodiesel in Australia)

Find myself taking the slow drive home so I can drive the country lanes with all 6 lights blazing!!!

Two questions:

1) I'd like to get the cross bars for my Hyper Rails/Safari Rails but am having trouble finding them, I've searched the forums here and haven't found the answer yet (hence new post). Any ideas?

2) Does anyone know about running the 2.2D Exy on Biodiesel/Bio-blend or completing a Vegetable oil conversion?

Thanks, look forward to chatting 

Mosty


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mosty said:


> Hi all,
> 1) I'd like to get the cross bars for my Hyper Rails/Safari Rails but am having trouble finding them, I've searched the forums here and haven't found the answer yet (hence new post). Any ideas?


The answer to your question along with part numbers, prices and pics can be found in THIS thread.


----------



## mosty (Jan 22, 2008)

aussietrail said:


> The answer to your question along with part numbers, prices and pics can be found in THIS thread.


Thanks Jalal, will give my local Nissan dealer a call - I'm assuming there's no-where else to buy them from?

Mosty


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

*Roof bars*

Just bought a genuine Nissan pair for my 2003 X from ebay uk. Paid £43 excluding postage.
If you dont mind second hand, there is another set up for action, item 120213965066	
Mike


----------



## mosty (Jan 22, 2008)

clydesider said:


> Just bought a genuine Nissan pair for my 2003 X from ebay uk. Paid £43 excluding postage.
> If you dont mind second hand, there is another set up for action, item 120213965066
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Unfortunately (unless I'm mistaken) those are different to the bars which are needed for the Hyper/Safari rails, those ebay ones are for exy's with the more traditional roof track or roof rail style fixings.

The Hyper/Safari rails are like this...
motoring.co.za - Nissan's X-Trail takes on giants of Atlantis

Thanks anyway!

Mosty


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah Mosty, there is no where else to get the roof racks which would suit an exy with hyper roof rails but Nissan and the other ones (for other xtrail models) would not fit.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

My brother in law use thule (I'm not sure) bars for the Hyper roof, need to do some changes but they look stockish.

Of course those thule bars were off the shelf & much cheaper than Nissan's Bars.

I could take pics & ask him but he's living away & I'll go to his place next month, feel free to ask special requests.


----------



## mosty (Jan 22, 2008)

Manuelgamex said:


> My brother in law use thule (I'm not sure) bars for the Hyper roof, need to do some changes but they look stockish.
> 
> Of course those thule bars were off the shelf & much cheaper than Nissan's Bars.
> 
> I could take pics & ask him but he's living away & I'll go to his place next month, feel free to ask special requests.


Thanks Manuel, I assume he bought some Thule bars (black square ones?) and cut/drilled them to fit the Hyper bars? I'm not sure how legal that would be in the UK. The Thule "Aero" bars would look good because they closely resemble the Hyper bar rails, shame they don't make those to fit!

Perhaps if you can describe what your brother-in-law did, then I'll know whether I could do the same here. Obviously photos would be good if possible.

The Thule dealer I used in Australia for my Hilux knew someone who did welding for them for special requests so I guess most Thule dealers might be able to recommend someone to do this kind of thing.

Mosty


----------

